# freebsd 11.2 + kde4 pkg upgrade ask to remove kde4



## rjohn (Apr 4, 2019)

is a way to pkg upgrade programs without loosing the kde4 and all programs listed below ?
similar problem have if i try to upgrade to freebsd 12.


```
freebsd# pkg upgrade firefox
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: k3b has a missing dependency: lame
The following 95 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        kde-workspace-kde4-4.11.22_26
        kde-runtime-kde4-16.12.3_13
        kactivities-4.13.3_7
        poppler-qt4-0.57.0_1
        kdeutils-kde4-4.14.3_5
        okular-kde4-4.14.3_12
        libkolab-0.6.3_12
        kopete-kde4-4.14.3_11
        kdeplasma-addons-kde4-4.14.3_12
        py27-pykde4-kde4-4.14.3_8
        kdepimlibs-kde4-4.14.10_22
        nepomuk-core-kde4-4.14.3_19
        kde-4.14.3_7
        kde-baseapps-kde4-4.14.3_4
        kdewebdev-kde4-4.14.3_11
        baloo-widgets-kde4-4.14.3_4
        kfilemetadata-kde4-4.14.3_18
        kdegraphics-kde4-4.14.3_3
        gwenview-kde4-4.14.3_4
        baloo-kde4-4.14.3_9
        akonadi-kde4-1.13.0_9
        kdepim-runtime-kde4-4.14.10_14
        libkfbapi-1.0_7
        libkgapi-kde4-2.2.0_5
        kdepim-kde4-4.14.10_15
        nepomuk-widgets-kde4-4.14.3_6
        kget-kde4-4.14.3_15
        kdesdk-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kate-plugin-pate-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kate-kde4-4.14.3_5
        kdegames-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kajongg-kde4-4.14.3_7
        kdenetwork-kde4-4.14.3_5
        kdeartwork-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kdetoys-kde4-4.14.3_3
        ktux-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kdeadmin-kde4-4.14.3_3
        kuser-kde4-4.14.3_4
        kactivitymanagerd-4.13.3_6
        kgpg-kde4-4.14.3_2

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        qt5-declarative: 5.12.0
        wayland-protocols: 1.17
        twemoji-color-font-ttf: 11.2.0

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        firefox: 64.0_3,1 -> 66.0.2,1
        libX11: 1.6.6_1,1 -> 1.6.7,1
        pixman: 0.34.0 -> 0.34.0_1
        gettext-runtime: 0.19.8.1_1 -> 0.19.8.1_2
        glib: 2.56.1_2,1 -> 2.56.3_2,1
        libffi: 3.2.1_2 -> 3.2.1_3
        mesa-libs: 18.1.9 -> 18.1.9_4
        png: 1.6.35 -> 1.6.36
        pango: 1.42.4 -> 1.42.4_1
        harfbuzz: 1.9.0 -> 2.3.1
        graphite2: 1.3.12 -> 1.3.13
        harfbuzz-icu: 1.9.0 -> 2.3.1
        icu: 62.1_2,1 -> 63.1_1,1
        qt5-core: 5.11.2 -> 5.12.0
        gtk3: 3.22.30_1 -> 3.22.30_4
        libreoffice: 6.0.5_5 -> 6.0.7_4
        raptor2: 2.0.15_9 -> 2.0.15_10
        nss: 3.41 -> 3.43
        nspr: 4.20 -> 4.21
        poppler-utils: 0.57.0_1 -> 0.72.0
        jpeg-turbo: 2.0.0 -> 2.0.1
        sqlite3: 3.25.1 -> 3.26.0
        spidermonkey52: 52.8.0_1 -> 52.9.0_1
        webkit-gtk2: 2.4.11_17 -> 2.4.11_19
        webkit2-gtk3: 2.20.5 -> 2.22.6
        qt5-webkit: 5.212.0.a2_12 -> 5.212.0.a2_17
        poppler-qt5: 0.57.0_1 -> 0.72.0
        poppler: 0.57.0_1 -> 0.72.0
        poppler-glib: 0.57.0_1 -> 0.72.0
        libkolabxml: 1.1.6_8 -> 1.1.6_9
        boost-libs: 1.68.0_1 -> 1.69.0
        wayland: 1.14.0 -> 1.16.0
        freerdp: 2.0.0.r3_2 -> 2.0.0.r4
        ffmpeg: 4.0.3,1 -> 4.1.2,1
        libvpx: 1.7.0_2 -> 1.7.0_4
        libIDL: 0.8.14_3 -> 0.8.14_4
        libical: 3.0.3 -> 3.0.3_2
        webp: 1.0.0_1 -> 1.0.2
        tesseract: 3.05.02_2 -> 3.05.02_4
        alsa-plugins: 1.1.1_3 -> 1.1.1_4
        libqalculate: 2.6.1 -> 2.6.1_2
        libzmf: 0.0.2_10 -> 0.0.2_13
        libvisio01: 0.1.6_7 -> 0.1.6_10
        libqxp: 0.0.0_5 -> 0.0.0_8
        libmspub01: 0.1.4_5 -> 0.1.4_8
        libe-book: 0.1.3_6 -> 0.1.3_9
        libcdr01: 0.1.4_10 -> 0.1.4_13
        cups-filters: 1.16.0_6 -> 1.21.6
        kf5-kfilemetadata: 5.50.0 -> 5.53.0
        liborcus: 0.13.4_3 -> 0.13.4_5
        libcmis: 0.5.1_9 -> 0.5.1_11
        firebird25-client: 2.5.8_1 -> 2.5.8_2

Number of packages to be removed: 40
Number of packages to be installed: 3
Number of packages to be upgraded: 52

The operation will free 402 MiB.
248 MiB to be downloaded.
```


----------



## hukadan (Apr 4, 2019)

KDE4 and QT4 are deprecated. So the answer is no. Another thread brought this subject on the table already : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pkg-install-libreoffice-wants-to-remove-kde4.69903/

Here is some details about the removal from the ports : https://web.archive.org/web/20180831131845/https://euroquis.nl/bobulate/?p=1969


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2019)

Also note that all versions on all architectures of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree. If a port is deprecated and removed it is removed for all FreeBSD versions.


----------



## rjohn (Apr 5, 2019)

thanks for your answers.


----------

